# Moose



## WesternSaw (Feb 12, 2010)

I saw a couple of pictures of a moose taken by swift4me posted in the Random pics thread.He took a great one for sure.Hope he posts them here as well.So I was thinking can you fellas post pics of moose hunts only here, I sure would like to see them.Sadly it's been a few years since I have been hunting due to some health issues,but I hope to go one year soon.Anyway I thought I would scan a couple of old pictures of a couple of previous moose hunts.Quality is not that great though.
The first two pictures are of a one moose hunt. The last picture is a different hunt and took a moose with a 48'inch spread.Not terribly big but allright by me.
Lawrence


----------



## deeker (Feb 12, 2010)

Growing up I wanted to be a sheep and moose guide in BC. That did not work out. Nor, have I shot a swamp donkey....yet.

In Utah it is a once in a lifetime (draw only) for a bull Moose, and the cows you can put in for the permit 10 years after you draw.

And we only have the Shiras moose.....

More pics please.

Kevin


----------



## tree md (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice pics!

I had a chance to see a few moose when I was a teenager and hunted for a couple of years up in Maine. One was a little close for comfort, young bull about 10 yards away and staring me down. Never had a chance to hunt them though. There was a lottery for tags and you were nearly as likely to hit the real lottery as to win a bull tag.

Congrats on taking such a magnificent animal!


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 12, 2010)

*deeker and treemd*

Thanks for the nice compliments.Those pictures seem so long ago.I will try and dig out some more.Some of another hunt and maybe some pictures of the same two I have already posted,
We have a Limited Entry Hunt here.I may stand to be corrected here but the last I heard once you have been drawn one year if you apply the next year your odds are reduced by half.There are draws for all sorts of game and then no draws for others just depends.It is getting so that you almost have to be a biologist to know what's going on.On some moose hunts they have an overly mature bull draw an immature bull draw.There are some that get left behind as hunter makes a mistake and instead of coming forward to explain they don't say anything in fear of getting fined and a hunting ban.Those pictures that I have posted previous is from a place in the interior of the province. I have been told now that it is infested with Grizzlies.There were plenty around when I hunted there, but now it's crazy.
Lawrence


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Feb 13, 2010)

"Swamp Donkey" hahahahaha


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 13, 2010)

Those are nice reminder picts of a moose hunt Lawrence. I wish that I had taken picts of my early days of hunting. We just went hunting back then and never gave it a second thought, shot all sorts of big animals but we were not sport hunting, we hunted to eat the animals we killed and never gave picture taking any thought at all. I only started taking picts after we about gave up the hunting trips. Still go fishing though and take picts each year now, we are all getting older and I guess we need the picts for sentinmental reasons.
Pioneerguy600


----------

